# Portfolio Sites with Lightroom Integration



## happygun (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning all,

Does anybody have a list of portfolio sites that have Lightroom integration? I intend to publish my photography to an online portfolio and was wondered what sites were out there that people here used.

Here's my current list of sites that have Lightroom integration (a mix of social and portfolio sites)

*Sites lightroom can publish to*

Adobe Portfolio
Adobe Portfolio

500px
500px Lightroom Plugin - 500px

Instagram
LR/Instagram - Lightroom Publish Plugin for Instagram

Flickr
inbuilt
(also Jeffrey’s “Export to Flickr” Lightroom Plugin Jeffrey's "Export to Flickr" Lightroom Plugin)

Facebook
inbuilt (doesn’t publish to business Facebook pages)
Also Jeffrey’s “Export to Facebook” Lightroom Plugin Jeffrey's "Export to Facebook" Lightroom Plugin

Format
Format Publisher for Lightroom® - Format

Koken
Koken Publish Service for Adobe Lightroom

Photodeck
Lightroom Plugin Download |  Photography Websites with a Brain | PhotoDeck

Photographer’s Toolbox
A number of publish tools available here
Photographer's toolbox - your source for Lightroom Plugins and Web Engines

Photoshelter
PhotoShelter’s Official Adobe Lightroom Plugin

Smugmug
How do I upload from Lightroom?)
also Jeffrey’s “Export to SmugMug” Lightroom Plugin (Jeffrey's "Export to SmugMug" Lightroom Plugin)

Shootproof
Online Proofing Galleries for Photographers

Lightroom Plugin | ShootProof Support


Tumblr
Jeffrey’s “Export to Tumblr” Lightroom Plugin Jeffrey's "Export to Tumblr" Lightroom Plugin


The Turning Gate (The Turning Gate – Photographers' Plugins and Resources)

Zenfolio
Jeffrey’s “Export to Zenfolio” Lightroom Plugin Jeffrey's "Export to Zenfolio" Lightroom Plugin)


*Wordpress.org*
lr2blog
LR/Blog - Send images to your blog (WordPress, Blogger, TypePad, ...) from Adobe Lightoom

WP/LR Sync
WP/LR Sync — WordPress Plugins

There are also some themes that allow Lightroom upload, e.g. Flothemes (FloLight: Upload from Lightroom Directly to WordPress - Flothemes)
Envira gallery (Wordpress Gallery Plugin)
Adobe Lightroom to WordPress with Envira Gallery Lightroom Addon

NextGEN Gallery Export by alloyphoto.com
NextGEN Gallery Export - alloyphoto



*Other Photo sharing sites*

*Photobucket*
*Jeffrey Friedl has a plugin to export to photo bucket. Linky.*


*NILL Support (AFAIK)*

Allyou.net
Carbonmade.com
Cargocollective.com
Clickpic.com
Dropr.com
Dunked.com
Fabrik.io
Google photos
Krop.com
Moonfruit.com
Orosso.com
PBase.com
Pixelrights.com
Pixpa.com
Portfoliobox.net
Squarespace.com
Virb.com
weebly.com
Wix.com

EDIT
Updated 6 Sep 19:57 to include comments form below.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like a fairly complete list to me.  Perhaps it should be noted that Jeffrey Freidl offers LR plugins to accommodate all of the important photo sharing social websites — Facebook, Flickr and SmugMug being the more prominent.  He also has a Picasa plug-in that works with Google Photo (or did until recently).

Missing from your "Nill Support" list is pBase. pBase is one of the older venues for sharing photos and is widely used by many serious photographers.


----------



## Robert Reiser (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you for putting together this overview.

Here is one addition for your WordPress section: Alloy Photo offers an export plugin for the NextGEN gallery, which is quite popular.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 2, 2016)

You can also use a kind of two step integration. I use a plugin in Wordpress to make galleries of photos on Flickr. That means I can use the Flickr publish option in Lightroom to keep my Wordpress galleries up to date.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2016)

Great list! I've moved it to the Output forum so I can sticky it at the top of other people's reference.


----------



## happygun (Sep 6, 2016)

Couple of additions, sorted alphabetically and included suggestions from above.


----------



## rhynetc (Nov 1, 2016)

There is a plugin which purports to serve as an "export to Shutterfly" routine, but when I tried it I received notice of a security violation at the Shutterfly site.  Seems like there is an e-mail address (belonging to the supplier/author of the plugin) hard-baked into the routine, and I couldn't get around that problem.  Anyway, the routine seems very slow and more trouble than simply exporting to my hard drive and then uploading to Shutterfly.


----------



## Hoggy (Jan 28, 2017)

What about Photobucket?  Jeffrey Friedl has a plugin for it.


----------



## happygun (Feb 2, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> What about Photobucket?  Jeffrey Friedl has a plugin for it.



Hi Hoggy, the intention of the post was to list portfolio type sites. But have added a section "Other Photo sharing sites" and put in photobucket with a link to Jeffrey Friedls site.


----------



## GretchenW (Feb 7, 2017)

I also use Shootproof to publish directly from lightroom. However recently I can't get the plugin to work, and I've asked them to help with it but they insist it's not an issue on their end, it must be mine. however I'm still successfully publishing to Flickr and Facebook directly so.....

but anyway. Shootproof is another.


----------



## happygun (Feb 11, 2017)

GretchenW said:


> I also use Shootproof to publish directly from lightroom. However recently I can't get the plugin to work, and I've asked them to help with it but they insist it's not an issue on their end, it must be mine. however I'm still successfully publishing to Flickr and Facebook directly so.....
> 
> but anyway. Shootproof is another.



Original post updated to add shootproof


----------

